# OH MY..SNAKE!



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

So, I'm cleaning up the garage, all doors open wide, and look down. SSSSnake!
I about keeled over on the spot. He stuck his tongue out at me,and ran behind the water softener, and some old storm windows. 
Luckily, I live just inside city limits so we called the folks who get critters. 
I was keeping an eye off and on, on it. Came back once and it disappeared...oh  %&***#!!! Talk about a cold feeling..
I thought it looked like a copperhead, but what do I know?
Turned out to be a garter snake.
Here's a pic, (cause no pics, didn't happen...right?)
That's the snake catcher with his handy dandy snake thing.


----------



## TomW (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks John....now I'll spend the next week watching the floor....

Tom


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

TomW said:


> Thanks John....now I'll spend the next week watching the floor....
> 
> Tom



No problem.:biggrin:
I'll be looking around for MONTHS!!


----------



## Toni (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats what happens when you clean up your shop or put a fan in the window to cool the place down!! Probably has a whole family living in there!!!


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 29, 2010)

I knew the kind of snake as soon as I seen the pic.  
When I was beteen 7 and 12 we lived in a hous with a piece of plywood over the septic and for fun we used to go lift it up and see how many we could catch.  The best the 3 of us did was 7 in hand.
I now have a pet Albino Nelsons Milksnake.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

Toni said:


> Thats what happens when you clean up your shop or put a fan in the window to cool the place down!! Probably has a whole family living in there!!!



Yeah, Thanks a million for the fan tip.:biggrin::tongue:
probably a cool snake haven now..I'll be on edge and scanning the floor for quite a while!
Watcha doin this weekend? I could use some help cleaning up if you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

HSTurning said:


> I knew the kind of snake as soon as I seen the pic.
> When I was beteen 7 and 12 we lived in a hous with a piece of plywood over the septic and for fun we used to go lift it up and see how many we could catch.  The best the 3 of us did was 7 in hand.
> I now have a pet Albino Nelsons Milksnake.



I am glad you knew, because I sure didn't!!
I knew it was the "I about messed myself" kind was about it.:biggrin:
7 at one time..dear lord!
You can have all my snakes, for sure.


----------



## Papa mark (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks to me like it could have been the makings of a good pen. One of the guys at work just brought me another Rat snake that he caught in his bathroom, the first one was on his kitchen countertops. These are fine outside but they are dead meat if they come in his house. I don't blame him at all.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

Papa mark said:


> Looks to me like it could have been the makings of a good pen. One of the guys at work just brought me another Rat snake that he caught in his bathroom, the first one was on his kitchen countertops. These are fine outside but they are dead meat if they come in his house. I don't blame him at all.



I think you are right, Mark..he was a pretty one.
I thought about doing him in, but I have a personal issue with killing stuff
unless it's warranted, I understand your friend's viewpoint..my wife would probably kill ME if I let one go if it got IN the house!:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

On a side note, I have had mice of all sorts coming in the garage, groundhogs under my sunporch, moles o'plenty in the yard, and a coyote a few months back.
I need to get a bigger dog, or a cat I guess!:biggrin:


----------



## juteck (Jul 29, 2010)

Recently when working beside a creek, I didn't know if it was a black snake or cottonmouth coming across the tree branches towards me......turned out to be a black snake. I still wasn't too excited to see him coming. Found some good snake ID websites after that experience. Here's a picture of a copperhead, just in case you were wondering.....


----------



## THarvey (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> On a side note, I have had mice of all sorts coming in the garage, groundhogs under my sunporch, moles o'plenty in the yard, and a coyote a few months back.
> I need to get a bigger dog, or a cat I guess!:biggrin:



That is why the snake was there.  He was just there for the buffet.

When I lived in south Georgia, I had one that found its way in the shop.  He stayed there all Summer.  After the Opossum had babies under the shop, he grew rather quickly.

I could usually find him.  I didn't bother him and he left me alone.

If I had been turning pens at the time, he might not have had as good a life.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 29, 2010)

John, I was going to ask you if you had the other critters coming around. I just look it up. It says that their venom is not that harmful to humans and it would cause swelling and itching sensation. I tell you what he is not there for your stuff he is there for your mice and all the other critters you mentioned that you have plenty of. Well, we have had plenty of rain down here in our area and I knew it brought out bunch of crawling critters out. Two days after surgery I know I can't bend to pick up anything, but  i have a hanging plant that became nest for barn swallows and they are little nasty when you come out on them. So my neighbor bought me a rubber real looking alike snake to put in this planter to run off the birds. I decided to put this planter on the ground in the flower bed to get rained on. Well, I am looking at the flower bed thinking that rubber snake was in it and I squat to pick it up then remembered that I only had one and there are two of them in the flower bed. Yes, one of them was as big as three fingers thick and when I just got close he wiggled under the bushes. I am like you have issues killing live things, until they come inside the house. But, as long as you got the other critters around they'll be lurking in your garage, so they don't have to work for food. 

i don't knwo what color was yours ,but we got them here too.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 29, 2010)

OK! Go change your pants and get back to work :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> Yeah, Thanks a million for the fan tip.:biggrin::tongue:
> probably a cool snake haven now..I'll be on edge and scanning the floor for quite a while!
> Watcha doin this weekend? I could use some help cleaning up if you're in the neighborhood.



cool weather snake might explain why there arent any in New Zealand!! Woke up to -4 temps....brrrrrr....... This weekend YOU can  count on me John I will be there for that Yard Sale, I never miss a good yard salearty:

Doubt a bigger dog or cat will be of use, get a Bear:tongue:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

juteck said:


> Recently when working beside a creek, I didn't know if it was a black snake or cottonmouth coming across the tree branches towards me......turned out to be a black snake. I still wasn't too excited to see him coming. Found some good snake ID websites after that experience. Here's a picture of a copperhead, just in case you were wondering.....



Thanks John! Nice pic..hope to never see that fella in my garage!:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

a month or so back, I heard a ruckus out back from the pups. went out to see what the commotion was and sure enough, two of them had a big snake cornered. He was rather upset at the time, but I caught him in a minute or two. Nice 4 foot black snake. Even got Lillian to pet him so she'd see that they aren't slimy. Calmed him down good, took him over and showed the teenage boys next door then took him so a quiet cul-de-sac and let him loose.

I've no problem with any snake. If it's poisonous, I will kill it to make sure it doesn't wind up hurting someone else because we are in a populated area, but I have no fear. Lucky, I haven't come across any poisonous ones in years, and when I do Dawn will likely be getting a special package.

John, I laughed only because you had to call for back-up for that critter..... :tongue:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

THarvey said:


> That is why the snake was there.  He was just there for the buffet.
> 
> When I lived in south Georgia, I had one that found its way in the shop.  He stayed there all Summer.  After the Opossum had babies under the shop, he grew rather quickly.
> 
> ...



Tim, that's kind of what I was beginning to wonder, but didn't know if a garter snake would eat mice. I can trap the mice, not trying snakes, though!!:biggrin:
If I could have let him cohab with me, I might have but...:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

phillywood said:


> John, I was going to ask you if you had the other critters coming around. I just look it up. It says that their venom is not that harmful to humans and it would cause swelling and itching sensation. I tell you what he is not there for your stuff he is there for your mice and all the other critters you mentioned that you have plenty of. Well, we have had plenty of rain down here in our area and I knew it brought out bunch of crawling critters out. Two days after surgery I know I can't bend to pick up anything, but  i have a hanging plant that became nest for barn swallows and they are little nasty when you come out on them. So my neighbor bought me a rubber real looking alike snake to put in this planter to run off the birds. I decided to put this planter on the ground in the flower bed to get rained on. Well, I am looking at the flower bed thinking that rubber snake was in it and I squat to pick it up then remembered that I only had one and there are two of them in the flower bed. Yes, one of them was as big as three fingers thick and when I just got close he wiggled under the bushes. I am like you have issues killing live things, until they come inside the house. But, as long as you got the other critters around they'll be lurking in your garage, so they don't have to work for food.
> 
> i don't knwo what color was yours ,but we got them here too.



Great story, Phillip!
fake snake in flower bed..real one is there too.. classic, man!
Yeah, buffet in my garage..whew.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> OK! Go change your pants and get back to work :tongue::biggrin:


Yeah, change my drawers, and clean up the floor.:tongue:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

Toni said:


> cool weather snake might explain why there arent any in New Zealand!! Woke up to -4 temps....brrrrrr....... This weekend YOU can  count on me John I will be there for that Yard Sale, I never miss a good yard salearty:
> 
> Doubt a bigger dog or cat will be of use, get a Bear:tongue:



I knew I could count on you! I'll send some 90 degree weather back home with you..no charge, eh?

Bear..there's a thought! Or maybe a cougar. Wait..I'm food for those.:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> a month or so back, I heard a ruckus out back from the pups. went out to see what the commotion was and sure enough, two of them had a big snake cornered. He was rather upset at the time, but I caught him in a minute or two. Nice 4 foot black snake. Even got Lillian to pet him so she'd see that they aren't slimy. Calmed him down good, took him over and showed the teenage boys next door then took him so a quiet cul-de-sac and let him loose.
> 
> I've no problem with any snake. If it's poisonous, I will kill it to make sure it doesn't wind up hurting someone else because we are in a populated area, but I have no fear. Lucky, I haven't come across any poisonous ones in years, and when I do Dawn will likely be getting a special package.
> 
> John, I laughed only because you had to call for back-up for that critter..... :tongue:



Cool story, I bet your pups loved the experience!
And you really liked the neighbor in that other cul-de-sac, huh?:wink:
Me no likey snakes. That old song..I don't like spiders and snakes..:musical-note:

Heck yeah, I was calling for backup!! I'm a city boy at heart.:biggrin:
And you saw the picture..why, that thing was 16 feet long and big around as my thigh!!:tongue: LOL!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

Crud, I gotta get off here for a bit and get back to yard sale duties..momma's calling!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> On a side note, I have had mice of all sorts coming in the garage, groundhogs under my sunporch, moles o'plenty in the yard, and a coyote a few months back.
> I need to get a bigger dog, or a cat I guess!:biggrin:


 
We had a Doberman that was slick as a whistle getting moles.  She would stand still and then the next thing you know she is diving and diging at the ground.  When she gets the she usually throws them 4-6 feet in the air.  Now we have one that can barely chase the geese off the property.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> We had a Doberman that was slick as a whistle getting moles.  She would stand still and then the next thing you know she is diving and diging at the ground.  When she gets the she usually throws them 4-6 feet in the air.  Now we have one that can barely chase the geese off the property.


Awesome! I hear stories like that, I need to borrow a mole dog.
I have a border collie, but she's not much of a hunter.
I tried to dig a couple out, and lost. suckers are quick at the getaway!!
Dobies are good.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> And you really liked the neighbor in that other cul-de-sac, huh?:wink:



Actually, the bank foreclosed on the builder before he could do anything other than put the utility lines and road in. So no neighbors back there.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 29, 2010)

Man, I wish you would send some of those down this way.  I don't know if it's the weather or just that they are clearing more of the lots around us to build houses, but I haven't seen a snake in over a month.  I have a pending order and a couple of more things I want for myself from exoticblanks, but no snakes = no skins to trade to Dawn = no new blanks for James.  I've got two exterminators looking for me, and they aren't even getting calls to remove them from little old ladies porches this summer for some reason.  Strange.  Maybe they all moved up north to get away from the fire ants.


----------



## bad (Jul 29, 2010)

cool weather snake might explain why there arent any in New Zealand!! Woke up to -4 temps....brrrrrr....... 

Actually we get both garter snakes and rattlers here. And if you've ever heard anything about Canadian winters then you would understand that snakes can survive in very cold climates.


----------



## darcisowers (Jul 29, 2010)

don't be putting THAT in my box! 

kthanks!

Lesson learned:  don't clean up.  :laugh:


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Dat snake wants to become a pen blank


----------



## randyrls (Jul 29, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Lucky, I haven't come across any poisonous ones in years, and when I do Dawn will likely be getting a special package




Make sure you sent it to Ed and tell him to give it to Dawn!   I didn't say that!  I'm innocent, I swear! :tongue:


----------



## CSue (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnny, that's just a little guy!  Geez!  And a Garter Snake.  Poor thing. If you kept 3-4 around your place regularly, you probably wouldn't have to worry about any of those other varmits. . . . or friends . . .


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay Mr. Johnycnc, somehow this story does not match your macho avatar.  A little garter snake and you  call the snake cops!!!


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 29, 2010)

Considering your Avatar I would of thought you would of pulled out the side arm and taken care of business


----------



## Minotbob (Jul 29, 2010)

Geez, they're just try'n to make a liv'n


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

No rest for the wicked, I see.:biggrin::tongue:
You guys have to remember, I'm in the city limits..that's why I had someone to call.  And with the local tax rate....I'm not bashful, hehe.
Also, in city limits is why the 10mm would have landed me in the local crossbar hotel. I could (but won't) tell you stories about the 10 mm and I, we have had some times.

Doc Holiday might have rough talked it, and drew on it.
I do have a newer pic of me and the missus on my profile now, I'm just lettin' Doc hang out in my avatar.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 29, 2010)

I have done the "one legged fat man dance " upon discovering that branch I was stepping over was a water moccasin about 2in thick and 30 in long.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 29, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I have done the "one legged fat man dance " upon discovering that branch I was stepping over was a water moccasin about 2in thick and 30 in long.



And a well deserved right to do that dance!
Wow, that big boy could have gulped my garter snake for a kibble.:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jul 29, 2010)

And I have to buy the darned things, we used to get Copperheads all of the time, the one that's in my freezer is the only one I've seen in the past three summers.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> No rest for the wicked, I see.:biggrin::tongue:
> You guys have to remember, I'm in the city limits..that's why I had someone to call.  And with the local tax rate....I'm not bashful, hehe.
> Also, in city limits is why the 10mm would have landed me in the local crossbar hotel. I could (but won't) tell you stories about the 10 mm and I, we have had some times.
> 
> ...


 


Ya, ya, ya  now change your avatar to something in pink.....  Now I'm in trouble:devil:.   My kids could tell you funny stories  about me an snakes.  I don't get along to well with them


----------



## ssajn (Jul 30, 2010)

My 10 year old grand daughter likes to go in their back yard and catch garter snakes. Then she takes them in the house "Look what I found mom" Mom hates snakes.
:biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jul 30, 2010)

John, I you get a miniature Schnauzer Dog, first of all you get the best friendliest dog that don't shed any hairs, and they are very smart. they were bred form in Germany to take care of rodents and critters around the yards and barns or so, mine catches anything form mice to geckos you name it, he has snuck up on these garter snakes and other snakes around my back yard specially when they started stirring the dirt behind the ditch across form my back yard fence man he had a ball catching all kind of stuff. And, one time I had to get him away trying to get a scorpion in his mouth. not eh black ones like Curtis caught not too long ago, but the sandy colored one. Anyways, one of those guys will keep those critters away and since I live in the city limits i am in same dilemma too. the can't get you in trouble for the dogs in the city limit.


----------



## Mickey (Jul 30, 2010)

Did the exact thing in my garage only mine was a big black one. Not the first time. I figure if I can keep from hurting myself during our brief encounters he's good to have around to keep the mice down.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 30, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Did the exact thing in my garage only mine was a big black one. Not the first time. I figure if I can keep from hurting myself during our brief encounters he's good to have around to keep the mice down.



Fun, too wasn't it! I know exactly what you mean on hurting yourself,
I about went through the opposite wall.:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 30, 2010)

*OH MY..SNAKE!*Yep..I hear that all the time when my wife get's into bed at night. That's why they call it a "garter" snake. :biggrin:


----------



## bad (Jul 30, 2010)

When I grew up I used to play with garter snakes allot. However I can understand someone who's never seen a garter snake getting a little unnerved by it. But it's my understanding (and I admit that this might be a Canadian thing) that 95% of the snakes in North America are harmless. The rattlesnake family is the only one I can think of. Does anybody out there know anything different?


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 30, 2010)

bad said:


> When I grew up I used to play with garter snakes allot. However I can understand someone who's never seen a garter snake getting a little unnerved by it. But it's my understanding (and I admit that this might be a Canadian thing) that 95% of the snakes in North America are harmless. The rattlesnake family is the only one I can think of. Does anybody out there know anything different?



Bruce, that's pretty cool. I had friends who did the same as you, but I'll freely admit..I never went there.:biggrin:
We have copperheads in our vicinity also, and not getting a real good look
at this guy, that's honestly what i thought this was.
I stumbled on a copperhead years ago mushroom hunting and we had a staring match before I crept away.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 30, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> *OH MY..SNAKE!*Yep..I hear that all the time when my wife get's into bed at night. That's why they call it a "garter" snake. :biggrin:



You, my friend, are plumb ornery.:biggrin:


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 30, 2010)

Never had problems about snakes til the 2 yrs in Vietnam


----------



## mredburn (Jul 30, 2010)

Coral snake, Copperhead, Water Moccasin/ Cotton mouth, are all poisonous N American snakes beside the rattlesnake Family.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 30, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> *OH MY..SNAKE!*Yep..I hear that all the time when my wife get's into bed at night. That's why they call it a "garter" snake. :biggrin:


 
that needs more clarification. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jul 30, 2010)

john all they will do just poke a litlle, then you probably scare the devil out of them screaming. But, I am with you buddy I turn around and go the other way.


----------

